# My Fitness Pal



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't track them. I know a lot of people track cleaning, etc... but I really only track exercises that I have done to purposely set out to burn calories (walking, biking, riding, etc) because I figure I have always done the other things. 

But then I also don't track veggies unless it is something high in sugar or calories which is not that often at all.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Interesting ideas, thank you for replying. I haven't weighed myself in over a week but since I started tracking my food I've been better about what I'm eating later in the day.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Using myfitnesspal helped me lose 30 pounds 

I used it religiously for about 5 months and literally put every single thing into the app on my phone as I ate it. water, juice, ONE almond...i mean everything! i would take a 10 minute walk at work...added that. 30 minutes on the treadmill, added that! 

it helped me so much to count calories (it gave me 1200/day)...i never realized how many calories were in one glass of cranberry juice or in one slice of pizza. it really made me pick and choose my snacks wisely!


----------

